# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Pascal/Delphi/Kylix >  Học PASCAL ra thì làm được gì. Ngôn ngữ PASCAL có ứng dụng gì trong công nghệ thông tin.

## chicilonmedia

Trong tất cả các ngôn ngữ lập trình thì NNLT PASCAL có ứng dụng gì trong cuộc sống. Nó có thật sự hữu ích cho người học lập trình phần mềm không ????:bawling::bawling::bawling:

----------


## thuthao813

Bạn tham khảo thêm: Pascal là ngôn ngữ cơ bản,là nền để bạn học các ngôn ngữ khác



> chẳng ngôn ngữ nào dễ khi đi sâu vào nó cả. Cón tại sao ở trường bạn vẫn bạn vẫn phải học Pascal ư ? Đơn giản thôi, đấy là ngôn ngữ dễ học nhất, vì vậy nếu học nó mà không vô thì đừng nghĩ tới VB, càng đừng nghĩ tới Delphi và quên luôn VC++, Java đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Nếu bạn chỉ cần làm menu, listbox..(đại khái là giao diện loè loẹt) thì đùng là mấy ngôn ngữ trên làm nhanh thật (VB, Delphi chỉ cần kéo kéo, thả thả là xong, VC++ lâu hơn một tý khi dùng bộ khung MFC, Java thì mình không biết nhưng chắc cũng rứa ?), nhưng một chương trình cần phải có nội dung nữa, cái đó mới quan trọng.
> Tuy nhiên nếu ớn Pascal, thì lập trình luôn trên Delphi cho oai (nếu chỉ "cộng trừ nhân chia" thì chẳng khác gì Pascal cả, có thể coi Delphi là Visual Pascal ++ cũng được). Nếu bạn ớn Pascal thì chắc cũng sẽ không thích C, Java đâu, vì vậy không cần quan tâm đến nó.

----------


## muabansimsodep

À, NNLT PASCAL nó có ứng dụng trong cuộc sống như thế nào thì là tuỳ vào mỗi người thôi bạn ạ, còn hữu ích cho người học phần mềm hay không thì cũng tuỳ nốt [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

Pascal cũng như mọi ngôn ngữ lập trình khác, đều có những ưu điểm và khuyết điểm của nó. Pascal thường được học sinh chọn học đầu tiên tại dễ học, câu lệnh dễ hiểu, môi trường thân thiện, dễ vận hành và dễ debug. Nếu học Pascal tốt thì sẽ có lợi thế khi học những ngôn ngữ "mạnh" hơn như C/C++, Java... Nói thế không có nghĩa là Pascal yếu, thực ra Pascal cũng là một ngôn ngữ rất đa năng và khá "mạnh", tuy nhiên không mềm dẻo bằng các ngôn ngữ mình vừa kể trên nên ít được dùng để làm nên những chương trình lớn.

Mình cũng không biết gì nhiều hơn, vì bản thân cũng chỉ biết code bằng Pascal và C++ thôi. Mình thấy học Pascal trước rồi học C++ rất nhanh, có lẽ đấy là cái lợi của việc học Pascal cho người học lập trình phần mềm đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

À, nói thêm để bạn rõ, không nhất thiết cứ phải học Pascal thì mới học được các ngôn ngữ C++, Java, VC++ gì đó... Bạn hoàn toàn có thể bắt tay vào học các ngôn ngữ đó mà không cần học qua Pascal [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## leanhseomxh

Các bạn trên cũng đã nói khá nhiều rồi. Mình cũng muốn nói vài dòng về Pascal.

Về ứng dụng cho đời sống thì Pascal chỉ là 1 phần tử nhỏ để tạo nên những ứng dụng đó. Ứng dụng đó có hữu ích cho bạn, cho mọi người hay không thì còn tùy thuộc vào cách bạn cảm nhận, cách người tạo ra nó. 

Về phần hữu ích cho người lập trình phần mềm thì mình nói là "rất hữu ích". 
Nếu bạn học Pascal, cảm thấy yêu thích nó vì sự trong sáng của nó thì bạn có thể dùng nó để phát triển tiếp. Tùy theo người mà họ lựa chọn ngôn ngữ để viết phần mềm. Nếu bạn yêu thích Pascal, bạn vẫn có thể viết phần mềm bằng ngôn ngữ Pascal thông qua Free Pascal, Lazarus, Delphi, ... Nhiều người chưa nghiên cứu về Pascal nên đã mạo miệng cho rằng: "Pascal không thể viết được những phần mềm có tính đẳng cấp". Xin thưa rằng, "Bạn đã hoàn toàn sai lầm. Bạn có hiểu hết về Pascal chưa? Bạn có biết cách kết nối giữa Pascal với hệ thống (Window, Graphic, Sound, ...) và cách điều khiển chúng chưa? Những gì mà các ngôn ngữ như: Visual Basic, C, C+, C++, CSharp, Java, ... làm được thì Pascal có thể làm được. Không phải chờ nó phát triển thêm mà hiện tại đã làm tốt." 
Nói sơ sơ vậy cho bạn biết tầm vóc của Pascal và khẳng định nó không phải là thứ ngôn ngữ đơn sơ. Vẫn có những cuộc thi quốc tế Pascal đấy bạn. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] Chúng ta hãy cùng nhau tìm hiểu và moi móc nó nhá!

Cheers!

----------


## nguyenvinh16121993

Mình có thêm vài câu nhé...
Cái đĩa lớn chứa được nhiều đĩa nhỏ!...Pascal mang tính sư phạm cao, thích hợp trong môi trường sư phạm về lập trình...cái đĩa lớn tuy không đẹp về giao diện nhưng là nền tảng cơ bản để học tiếp các NNLT khác...
Riêng về cá nhân tôi thì..học pascal trước cả word, excel...có lẽ ngày xưa bị xếp ngồi nhầm lớp hay sao ấy - chuyện này lâu dần gặp lại bạn bè vẫn hay lấy ra làm ví dụ...
Pascal xong rồi cảm thấy các môn khác không khó nuốt...có thể dễ dàng học các món NNLT khác với tài liệu mà không nhất thiết phải đến lớp hay cần thầy dạy...
Nếu là học sinh nên học Pascal trước nhé, muốn học chạy phải học bò trước đã...

----------


## vipthuhuongictu

Góp ý với *lehuukyquan* là "muốn học chạy phải học lăn, lếch rồi mới bò". [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Cheers!

----------


## Lucian

các bạn nói vậy thôi chứ thực tế vn đem pascal vào chương trình dạy học quá tầm bậy . Chẳng lẽ 1 hs cấp 3 phải học pascal để lập trình 1 cái gì đó ah ?? đưa môn pascal vào chương trình là tôi thấy nhảm nhí nhất !! Tôi đang học kiến trúc nhưng ko thể hiểu tại sao mình phải học pascal , chẳng lẽ muốn vẽ phối cảnh 3d phải viết bằng pascal ah ??? chúng tôi thường nói đùa với nhau rằng trường đem vào để làm tiền SV ( 5 chỉ trong khi những môn chuyên ngành chỉ khoang 2 3 chỉ và tỉ lệ sv rớt rất cao ... ) , quả thật là ức chế ....

----------


## biankiem174

Đúng đấy. có những ngành không liên quan gì đến lĩnh vực CNTT như Pascal cũng đưa vào dạy học. Ví dụ như kinh tế, kiến trúc, thậm chí cả xã hội học ..... các bạn thấy ý kiến như thế đúng không ????

----------


## greenhome

> các bạn nói vậy thôi chứ thực tế vn đem pascal vào chương trình dạy học quá tầm bậy . Chẳng lẽ 1 hs cấp 3 phải học pascal để lập trình 1 cái gì đó ah ?? đưa môn pascal vào chương trình là tôi thấy nhảm nhí nhất !! Tôi đang học kiến trúc nhưng ko thể hiểu tại sao mình phải học pascal , chẳng lẽ muốn vẽ phối cảnh 3d phải viết bằng pascal ah ??? chúng tôi thường nói đùa với nhau rằng trường đem vào để làm tiền SV ( 5 chỉ trong khi những môn chuyên ngành chỉ khoang 2 3 chỉ và tỉ lệ sv rớt rất cao ... ) , quả thật là ức chế ....


Nếu tình trạng này có thật, sao anh không gặp trực tiếp giáo viên bộ môn hoặc hỏi ý kiến nhà trường về vấn đề bức xúc đó? Nên gặp trực tiếp người có liên quan để hỏi cặn kẽ chứ nếu dân kiến trúc đóng tiền học lập trình cao hơn môn chuyên ngành thì cũng lạ thật.

----------


## seo3m

> các bạn nói vậy thôi chứ thực tế *vn đem pascal vào chương trình dạy học quá tầm bậy* . Chẳng lẽ 1 hs cấp 3 phải học pascal để lập trình 1 cái gì đó ah ?? đưa môn pascal vào chương trình là tôi thấy nhảm nhí nhất !! Tôi đang học kiến trúc nhưng ko thể hiểu tại sao mình phải học pascal , chẳng lẽ muốn vẽ phối cảnh 3d phải viết bằng pascal ah ??? chúng tôi thường nói đùa với nhau rằng trường đem vào để làm tiền SV ( 5 chỉ trong khi những môn chuyên ngành chỉ khoang 2 3 chỉ và tỉ lệ sv rớt rất cao ... ) , quả thật là ức chế ....


Mình thấy bạn mới là tầm bậy, mình thấy kiểu không làm được cái gì rồi bôi xấu nó thật không hay tí nào. Pascal cũng như các môn Toán, Văn... dạy ở trong trường phổ thông là để cho học sinh biết đến nó và chuẩn bị cho việc học tập sau này. Nếu nói kiểu như bạn thì cứ học sinh nào định thi khối A thì không cần học Sử, Địa; hay học sinh định học khối C thì không cần học Toán, Lí, Hoá??? Thêm nữa, mình thấy học lập trình là để rèn luyện tư duy, và thực tế những người học nghiêm túc đều học được rất nhều thứ: cách suy nghĩ, cách giải quyết vấn đề, cách làm việc khoa học... Tuy nhiên có rất nhều bạn không chịu học, cứ lấy lí do là nó khó, nó không thực tế, nó không đúng chuyên ngành... để rồi bị điểm kém, rồi lại nói này nói kia! Như vậy thật là đáng buồn.

Mà thêm nữa, nếu như bạn nói lập trình là không cần thiết thì các phần mềm xử lí 3D các kiểu mà bạn dùng (phần mềm chuyên ngành) là từ đâu mà có??? Không phải từ những người hiểu về kiến trúc và lập trình làm ra thì từ đâu??? Đó là nhờ những môn học "không chuyên ngành" mà mới có phần mềm "chuyên ngành" để bạn dùng đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quynhseoenuy

> Mình thấy bạn mới là tầm bậy, mình thấy kiểu không làm được cái gì rồi bôi xấu nó thật không hay tí nào. Pascal cũng như các môn Toán, Văn... dạy ở trong trường phổ thông là để cho học sinh biết đến nó và chuẩn bị cho việc học tập sau này. Nếu nói kiểu như bạn thì cứ học sinh nào định thi khối A thì không cần học Sử, Địa; hay học sinh định học khối C thì không cần học Toán, Lí, Hoá??? Thêm nữa, mình thấy học lập trình là để rèn luyện tư duy, và thực tế những người học nghiêm túc đều học được rất nhều thứ: cách suy nghĩ, cách giải quyết vấn đề, cách làm việc khoa học... Tuy nhiên có rất nhều bạn không chịu học, cứ lấy lí do là nó khó, nó không thực tế, nó không đúng chuyên ngành... để rồi bị điểm kém, rồi lại nói này nói kia! Như vậy thật là đáng buồn.
> 
> Mà thêm nữa, nếu như bạn nói lập trình là không cần thiết thì các phần mềm xử lí 3D các kiểu mà bạn dùng (phần mềm chuyên ngành) là từ đâu mà có??? Không phải từ những người hiểu về kiến trúc và lập trình làm ra thì từ đâu??? Đó là nhờ những môn học "không chuyên ngành" mà mới có phần mềm "chuyên ngành" để bạn dùng đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Nghe giống thầy giáo quá [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Mà thầy nói đúng thật [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Nếu cứ suy nghĩ kiểu như bạn ấy, mình khỏi đi học làm j`

----------


## duydiem6868

Ơ, mình không phải thầy giáo gì đâu, mình vẫn đang học cấp ba thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## banthe247

Ông thày của tôi nói chuẩn quá. Đúng là sự bênh vực tuyệt vời cho dân lập trình [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tungldhdonga1

> Ơ, mình không phải thầy giáo gì đâu, mình vẫn đang học cấp ba thôi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Câu này không ổn à nha! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
.....................................

----------


## guitarandien

> Câu này không ổn à nha! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> .....................................


2 vị này chắc quen biết nhau đây. Anh HSG cho em cái thân phận thật của ông Trung cái, nhỡ đâu ổng = tuổi thày mình mà mình cứ anh em thì chít [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## vuongtoan1912

> 2 vị này chắc quen biết nhau đây. Anh HSG cho em cái thân phận thật của ông Trung cái, nhỡ đâu ổng = tuổi thày mình mà mình cứ anh em thì chít [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Haha! Thông tin tuyệt mật không thể tiết lộ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## haudinhads

> Haha! Thông tin tuyệt mật không thể tiết lộ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


Kiểu này là 2 thầy lại thì thụt với nhau ngụy trang vi hành rồi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------

